# S&W Revolver opinions needed



## t.james13 (May 13, 2011)

Well, my LTC finally came in the mail and it is in my possession!! I’m looking for non other than a S&W revolver for my first handgun. Now i would like a gun that can be carried but can also be used at the range. I’m looking for an all around kind of revolver. As you can tell I’m new to handguns and would really appreciate some responses. Thanks guys


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Pick between S & W and Ruger and you will always be safe; used, add Colt to the mix. I cannot recommend Rossi or Charter Arms as I don't know much about them and I've never shot one. I would avoid Taurus as their reputation for quality is poor.


----------



## t.james13 (May 13, 2011)

i understand that ruger colt are amazing guns but i have my heart set on a s&w revolver im just curious what size i should go with if i want to be using the gun for carrying also traget shooting?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know about good range revolvers as carry guns. The J-frame snub-nosed revolvers like the Model 642, which I own one of, is a fair carry gun. But, if you want something to shoot out past about 10 yards, and on a regular basis, you would probably need a heavier revolver with a 4" barrel. 

I have an old Model 66-2 that is quite accurate and fairly easy to shoot accurately, out to about 25 yards. So I'm thinking a K-frame or larger, in a S&W. The 686 is a fine range gun, but probably a little bit "iffy" for summer carry.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A 4" K frame with a square butt was my first gun. The 4" is moderately concealable and has a long enough sight radius for 50' slow fire. Make sure you get one with adjustable sights if you are using it for a range gun.

This is a fairly heavy gun and with .38 wadcutters (target ammo) the recoil will be negligable. You can get this is .38 or .357. 

Loaded with full house .357 ammo it will be one of the best man stoppers around. 

The longer the barrel the easier it will be to shoot accurately due to the added weight and the added sight radius. A 6" is about as long as I would care to carry, however.

The J-frame (the smallest of the guns that S & W makes) is a good defensive gun; it conceals very well and it will be more reliable than any small automatic. But it will have a good bit of recoil, especially in an aluminum alloy frame, and it has rudimentary sights and a very short sight radius. Expect to shoot at the range at about 20 feet maximum. Your groups will open up quite a bit at longer distances with this sort of weapon.

I always felt that my experience with the 4" K frame was worthwhile and it makes a splendid home defense weapon. I would not carry it on a daily basis due to the weight and the thickness (at the cylinder probably 1-1/4" or maybe 1-1/2"). Also the big square butt prints through shirts pretty easily.

I would carry a J-frame on a daily basis, but I would not shoot a lot of full house loads through it. It can be a punishing weapon to shoot.


----------



## t.james13 (May 13, 2011)

thank you for the information im pretty sure im going to go with a k frame 4" barrel .357 for my first gun. I think its middle of the road, i know a little big to carry but for now it'll due till i get my funds up again to buy a nice carry piece thanks alot


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Excellent choice.


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

I own and shoot Rugers, S&W, Colts, Taurus, Charter Arms, Rossi and a few others. I just picked up a S&W Model 10-6, 38 Special, 4" Heavy barrel. it is a dream to shoot and will handle all the +P ammunition you want to shoot. I paid $200 for it and it came with a polished aluminum T-grip. Little heavy for carry, great gun for all round plinking, target, small game, especially if you cast bullets and hand load.


----------



## t.james13 (May 13, 2011)

So i went and handled a bunch of S&W's yesterday and although the 686 4" 357 is a beautiful gun a found the S&W model 60 and really like the way it felt. Now im looking to purchase the model 60 but the pro series. My question is im looking at some custom grips for it now will any j-frame grip fit on this gun?


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

I'm not up on the Model 60 specs but any J grips will fit as long as you know if your gun is round butt or square butt and you buy grips accordingly.


----------



## PM (May 30, 2011)

Right now Bud's has 637, 638, and 642 J-frames for $349. That's what I would get. I have a 642CT with the Crimson Trace grips and love, love, love it. I will NEVER sell that gun unless it was to trade for an identical one with ports.


----------



## DonP (May 22, 2011)

I just bought my wife a 642CT and haven't picked it up yet due to having a trigger job done on it for her. What has been your experience as far as the accuracy with the CT laser?


----------



## PM (May 30, 2011)

For what it is, it is extremely accurate. I can shoot 2-3" groups from seven yards with it while standing(being very patient). I'm happy with it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I own a new stainless 637 that to my surprise shoots exceptionally well. First time out at 15 yards double action I was hitting bullet holes on bullet holes? It does have a little snap with hot +p loads. My brother got my grandmothers old S&W snub and I can't hit the broad side of a barn with it? S&W new J frames are very slim, ergonomic, well made, and in my opinion currently are the best deal you will find in a new revolver. They used to be in the 500.00-600.00 range not too long ago.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

3" barrel Stainless Steel J-Frame. It won't shoot as well as a 686 or carry as well as a 642, but it will do both adequately. You really need two guns to do both efficiently.


----------



## DavidLaPell (Aug 6, 2011)

I can tell you that probably the best shooting revolver for your first handgun is a 4-inch Model 10, pre-Model 10, Model 15 or something similar. At the same time don't overlook the Colt Official Police which is about the same size, even though I prefer the Smith.

Here's the S & W










Colt Official Police


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Smith & Wesson model 28 N frame Higway Patrolman 4 inch barrel. I carried it for work for many years Now it rides in my vehicle and I do carry it for a Concealed carry firearm I have a high ride Strong side Holster And when its on my waist its laying flat against my ribs good to know that its there. And with a large loose fitting t shrt on you cant see it I carry 2 speed loaders in my pocket. And Im comfortable with it. I shot nearly 3,000 rds through it and just used it to go through a Instructor course Shot a 250 out of 250 with it. and I can hit targets out to 50 yrds with it but I have it set for 25 yrds. but depending on the eviroment and size of body it could be hard to hide for some people and uncomfortable. but its a fine shooting firearm I love it.


----------

